# Fish Bites and Gulp



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I have leftover from last year. How long would they be good until they lose their scent? They have been in sealed package all together since last year. Thanks for any help.
Kim


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

As for texture, if still soft and pliable. Discoloration is not good. If different varieties are stored together in one bag since last year....might wanna do the sniff test.
I saw some in VB Blvd Walmart a couple weeks ago that were hard as Jerkey. And moldy gray in color.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I store my Fishbites in the refrigerator when I’m done using them. I have found that it helps to keep the color and texture fresh. I have also vacuum sealed bags at the end of the season and they were fine when I used them in the Spring.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I did vacuum seal them a few years ago and tossed them in the freezer. Did OK on them. These do smell good but were not sealed separately and not vacuum sealed. A few sand fleas I found out were never opened so that is good. Will give them a try. Need to pick up some pink and green fish-bite shrimp when we get there. Thanks for the help.
Kim


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a fish bites I have kept in tackle box away from sun and heat for a year
They seem to work fine


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

If they still look and feel normal, they're fine. 

I've had old fishbites that lost their color, seemed to smell a bit off too, and fish wouldn't touch it. $8 for a new bag is money well spent if there's any doubt about them, if you only go a couple times a year like me. 

I haven't had the juice go bad on Gulps, biggest issue there is they dry up after awhile. But you can revive them with new juice, if needed. 

I keep all my fishbites/gulps in the shop fridge between trips, seems to work fine.


----------

